# Does anyone know what type of bike this is?



## AmandaRDH (Jul 8, 2019)

Does anyone know what type of tricycle this is? I can’t tell if it is a Junior or a Coast-King. I am currently trying to find a new pedal and a new front tire to restore for my kids. My Aunt restores this for me when I was a kid.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 9, 2019)

Pretty sure it's a 1960s Murray tricycle just from the design of the rear step plates. The plastic pedals are held on by the push nut caps. Someone on the CABE might have a pair of pedals or you can usually find them on ebay or other online sources. Just need to make sure they are sized for your pedal crank length and diameter so they won't have any slop in their movement.

Dave


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 9, 2019)

I bought a new front wheel and pedals from Radio Flyer for my early 60’s Murray.  I used the original bearings. They snap right on the new wheel. The old pedals wouldnt work. Not the best pic. Its hung up for now.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 9, 2019)

I bought a new front wheel and pedals from Radio Flyer for my early 60’s Murray.  I used the original bearings. They snap right on the new wheel. The old pedals wouldnt work


----------



## AmandaRDH (Jul 9, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> Pretty sure it's a 1960s Murray tricycle just from the design of the rear step plates. The plastic pedals are held on by the push nut caps. Someone on the CABE might have a pair of pedals or you can usually find them on ebay or other online sources. Just need to make sure they are sized for your pedal crank length and diameter so they won't have any slop in their movement.
> 
> Dave



Thank you so much!!!!! This is so helpful.


----------



## AmandaRDH (Jul 9, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> I bought a new front wheel and pedals from Radio Flyer for my early 60’s Murray.  I used the original bearings. They snap right on the new wheel. The old pedals wouldnt work



Thank you so much!!!!! I was beginning to think it wasn’t possible to restore at all.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 9, 2019)

I bought a new front wheel and pedals from Radio Flyer for my early 60’s Murray.  I used the original bearings. They snap right on the new wheel. The old pedals wouldnt work


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes, Murray but I think its from the 50’s. It looks like their early 2 stepper


----------

